# Prior Service business rules Army



## Kheenbish (Feb 13, 2013)

Just hit a brick wall. Was in the process of doing the Blue to Green process when I contacted my recruiter saying my paperwor was getting approved and he decided to tell me ( after knowing for a week and not making contact) that prior service were no longer aloud to join as 18x. If anyone could shed some light on this matter would be much appreciated because I thought thats the only MOS the Army would take for awhile.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 13, 2013)

What MOS will the Army take as Blue to Green?


----------



## Kheenbish (Feb 13, 2013)

The recruiter told me only prior Army can reenlist through another MOS other than 18x. I was told to many prior service members were taking advantage of the 18x program and going through training up to Airborne then not showing up to selection.


----------



## Hillclimb (Feb 13, 2013)

Shoot goon175 a PM. He gave me the skinny on prior service policy awhile back. When I asked him, prior service needed to be E1-E4 to interservice transfer into the Army for 18x. He also told me the business rules were always changing.


----------



## Lefty375 (Feb 13, 2013)

These look like the newest rules. Goon might be able to correct me.

SUBJECT:  Prior Service (PS) Accession Business Rules and Enlisted Call to
Active Duty (AD) for enlistments into the Regular Army (RA).  (UPDATED)

1.  This is an immediate message and requires dissemination to all recruiting
personnel.

2.  This message is valid for 2 years from date of publication unless sooner
rescinded or superseded.

3.  References:

    a.  Army Regulation 601-210, Active and Reserve Component Enlistment Program,
        dated 8 Feb 2011 with Rapid Action Revision (RAR) dated 4 August 2011.

    b.  Department of the Army Memorandum, Prior Service Accessions Business
        Rules for Grade Determinations, dated 24 April 2012.

    c.  MILPER Message 12-117, FY13 Enlisted Call to Active Duty Regular Army
        Program, dated 24 April 2012.  (Rescinded)

    d.  MILPER Message 12-156, FY13 Enlisted Call to Active Duty Regular Army
        Program, dated 21 May 2012.

    e.  USAREC message 12-015, Operation Blue to Green Enlistment Program, dated
        20 October 2011.

    f.  USAREC message 12-230, Prior Service (PS) enlistments into the Regular
        Army (RA), dated 111 September 2012.  (Rescinded)

4.  The purpose of this message is to announce new guidance on PS Accession
Business Rules and Enlisted Call to AD for enlistments into the RA.

5.  Effective 4 February 2013, PS enlistments in all Skill Levels, to include
Soldiers from Sister Services applying for the Blue to Green (B2G) Program, are
restricted by critical MOS exception according to Human Resource Command (HRC)
Accessions Business Rules.  This policy does not affect those PS already in
Delayed Status (DS).  Reductions in pay grade will NOT be favorably considered,
no exceptions.

6.  This policy affects all Glossary Non Prior Service Soldiers in pay grades E-1
thru E-4.  Applicants with 179 days or less, to include ZERO days on Active Duty
(AD) are considered Glossary Non Prior Service.  Glossary Non Prior Service
applicants who never shipped to training and have ZERO days of Active Federal
Service (AFS) may apply for an exception to process outside the HRC business
rules thru Enlistment Eligibility and Processing Division.  Guidance Counselors
(GC) MUST call the Recruiting Operations Center (ROC) for all Glossary Non Prior
Service and Prior Service reservations.  This applies regardless if applicant has
received a waiver for enlistment.

For example:  Disenrolled from ROTC, discharged from a Reserve Component (RC)
prior to attending training, did not complete MOS training.  (Refer to UM 12-008,
disenrolled Reserve Officers' Training Corps (ROTC) for processing of ROTC Cadets
that have elected to be discharged and desire to enter AD).

NOTE:  Does not apply to disenrolled ROTC Cadets that have been ordered to AD.

7.  This policy DOES NOT affect Soldiers who are removed from the Temporary
Disability Retirement List (TDRL).  All Soldiers removed from TDRL will have a
formal electronic grade determination completed IAW AR 601-210, Chapter 5-51f.

8.  The HRC Business Rules will be updated periodically by HRC.

    a.  Applicants in grade E-5 and above must submit a formal electronic
request for grade determination to CG, USAREC IAW with AR 601-210, Chapter 3-17.

    b.  If applicant is MOS qualified in an MOS listed for his/her pay grade in
paragraph 10a; approval will be granted in his/her grade in current PMOS.

    c.  GCs must ensure those applicants who indicate family member(s) that may
fall under the Exceptional Family Membership Program (EFMP) are identified to the
ROC prior to a reservation being pulled.  Refer to the message on EFMP.

    d.  Applicants in pay grade E-4 and above who hold MOS 09L, 18B, 18C, 18D,
18E, 18F, 42R, 42S, 46Q and 46R can request an exception to the Business Rules.
Send exception request thru GCR as a grade determination.  Exceptions are not
always favorably considered.

NOTE:  On MOS 09L; 09L E5s and above that speak a language(s) outside of Farsi,
Dari, Urdu, or Pashtu could possibly reenter as an 09L as there is a shortage of
skill level 2 and 3 Soldiers.  Additionally, 09Ls in any grade should meet the
qualifications for 35P under ACASP.  If reclassification into MOS 35P is desired
a DLPT score of 2/2 is required and must accompany the grade determination
workflow.  If approved, applicants will have to attend 35P AIT at Goodfellow AFB.

9.  If an applicant does not hold the grade and MOS that has an open vacancy
listed in paragraph 10a below, and there are no retraining vacancies in current
grade listed in paragraph 10b below, request for grade determination for the
purpose of enlistment in the RA will not be favorably considered due to lack of
vacancies in MOS and grade.

10.  Accession date for all PS/DOS who enlist for primary option 18
(US Army First Assignment Only) will be determined by the ROC.  Once the
objectives/requirements have been met by MOS and grade, that MOS and grade
will be closed.  The following vacancies are available provided the applicant
is otherwise qualified.

    a.  Vacancies by grade and MOS (changes based on the needs of the Army):

        (1)  Grades E-1 thru E-4 - 09L, 12D, 13F, 13R, 14E, 14G, 15Q, 15T, 15U,
25V, 35P (language dependent), 35S, 56M, 68D, 68K, 68Q, 68S, 68T, 88L, 92R, or
94H.

        (2)  Grade E-5 - 09L, 12D, 12M, 12N, 13B, 13F, 13R, 14E, 14G, 14T, 15Q,
15T, 15U, 15W, 25U, 25V, 31B, 31D, 35F, 35G, 35L, 35P (language dependent), 35S,
46R, 56M, 68D, 68K, 68P, 68Q, 68R, 68S, 68T, 68X, 88L, 91B, 92A, 92G, 92R, 92Y or
94H.

        (3)  Grade E-6 - 12D, 14E, 14G, 14T, 15Q, 15W, 18B, 18C, 18D, 25U, 31B,
35F, 35G, 35P (language dependent), 35S, 37F, 38B, 42A, 68R, 68V, 74D, 79R, 88M,
88N, 89B, 91B, 92F, 92G, 92Y.

        (4)  Grade E-7 - 35P (language dependent).

        (5)  Grade E-8 and above - no vacancies.

    b.  If no vacancy exists, the following MOS will be used for retraining
(changes monthly based on the needs of the Army):

        (1)  Grades E-1 thru E-4 - 35P ACASP (language dependent).

        (2)  Grades E-5 - 35P ACASP (language dependent).

        (3)  Grades E-6 - 35P ACASP (language dependent).

        (4) Grades E-7 and above - no vacancies.

    c.  The following vacancies by grade and MOS are available if already
AIRBORNE qualified.

        (1)  Grades E-1 thru E-4 - 12N, 13B, 13F, 15D, 15G, 15N, 15W, 19D, 25B,
25C, 25M, 25N, 25R, 35F, 35G, 42A, 68W, 88M, 91B, 91J, 91L, 92G or 92Y.

        (2)  Grade E-5 - 12W, 15W, 25M, 25N, 25P, 25R, 35L, 35M, 35N, 56M, 74D,
or 92A.

        (3)  Grades E-6 - 35P and 46R.

11.  All applicants who require a grade determination, Prior Service Accession
Branch (USAREC) will determine the enlistment grade as follows:

    a.  Applicant must enlist in the Delayed Status (DS) within 14 days of final
grade determination.  He/she must understand that the vacancies constantly
change; if the grade determination expires prior to enlisting into the DS, they
could be subject to disapproval.

    b.  If an applicant does not hold the grade and MOS that has an open vacancy
listed in paragraph 10a above and there are no retraining vacancies in current
grade listed in paragraph 10b above, he/she will not be granted accession at this
time.

12.  If a renegotiation is approved the DS Soldier may enlist under current HRC
business rules or the HRC business rules in affect at time of entry in the DS.

13.  All PS/DOS applicants that hold an Additional Skill Identifier (ASI) may
submit for an exception to policy without regards to the listed MOS vacancies in
paragraph 10a above.  Not all exceptions are favorably considered.

14.  All PS applicants that hold MOS 42R who currently serve in the USAR/ARNG in
the grades E-4 thru E-6 may compete for active duty vacancies on the USAREC Order
of Merit List (OML).  Maximum AFS for each grade are as follows:  12 years for
SSG, 8 years for SGT, 4 years for SPC.  Send exception request thru GCR as a
grade determination.  Exceptions are not always favorably considered.

15.  All PS/DOS applicants who are proficient in a language, as evidenced by
DLPT results of 2/2 or higher, will also be considered as exceptions to policy
and maybe qualified for 35P ACASP.  Language ability must not have been obtained
by DLI attendance.  Languages that will be considered are Arabic (any dialect),
Farsi, Dari, Pashtu, Chinese, French, Russian, Tagalog, Hebrew, Indonesian,
Serbo-Croatian, Urdu and Korean.  Applicants that have approved exceptions must
successfully complete 35P AIT.  Basic training may also be required IAW AR
601-210.


----------



## 104TN (Feb 13, 2013)

Recently looked into this. If you need any sort of waiver you're not getting an 18X contract right now as a PS soldier. 

You can enlist into one of the open MOSs you're rank eligible for and then work towards SFAS the old fashioned way. 

Not sure if this is true of the Guard and haven't seen a Business Rules update since Dec.

Sharing is caring.


----------



## Kheenbish (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you very much! I was trying to find the business rules. E-3 here so 35papa ( Crypto) is what I'm eligible for since being supplies didn't get me airborne qualified. Air Force kinda got away with Blue to Green so the new way of doing it (which is what I need to really consider) is I basically get discharged from the Air Force then picked up by the following service, in this case the Army. Now the recruiter told me once I know my RE code on my DD214 I can apply for an exception to policy to get the 18x-ray contract (highly unlikely) but also apply for say infantry or another MOS and work for a spot which I don't mind at all....but here's the kicker I'm going to be getting a discharge date from the AF so if Army says hey no exception to policy I can't just go back to the AF. Do I run a gamble and try for it haven't decided on that one yet.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 13, 2013)

No E-5 35p Airborne slots?


----------



## Kheenbish (Feb 13, 2013)

Nah Crypto was just nothing I really looked at.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 13, 2013)

The business rules posted above are the most current. The military is downsizing, they aren't really interested in paying to re-train people right now.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 14, 2013)

goon175 said:


> The business rules posted above are the most current. The military is downsizing, they aren't really interested in paying to re-train people right now.


This makes a lot of sense to me. With $$ tight, why send someone through an entire AIT, when you can send a kid through an entire basic training and AIT, have a MUCH higher rate non-completion, and at the end of the day still send off a "soldier" to the unit that can't pass a PT test or complete a roadmarch.  Go Army Logic.
Reed


----------



## goon175 (Feb 14, 2013)

You haven't met most prior service applicants I guess. Most of them are fat, can't pass a PT test, and have an attitude. Not trying to be a dick, and I know that doesn't apply to everyone, but it's the truth about what usually walks through the door.

Also, they are taking prior service, plenty of them, look at the message. They just won't re-train them. If you want to come back in, then you have to have one of the shortage MOS's, which makes sense.

Most of the "re-training" opportunities are being given to the guys that are still in the service who are in over strength MOS's


----------



## Kheenbish (Feb 14, 2013)

This is true. I've seen some of the guys from my base cross over and well they did the 18x to get infantry or airborne. One guy recently got the paperwork approved and everything and got a slot for 18x and when Command gave him his DD214 he just split from the military and didn't even do the cross over. Just took the early release paper and ran, damn asshole made my process a lot harder since it was my Commander who approved it.


----------



## AbnInf (Feb 25, 2013)

For anyone interested in this information I just recently spoke to a recruiter and his exacts words were,

"You are correct, the business rules have changed and we no longer take 18X
as retraining. However, with the credentials that it sounds like you have
its possible to try for an exception to the business rules. The only thing we
could do is get you a DD368 release from the Guard and submit for the
exception"

My "credentials" being Infantry and Airborne qualified.

Obviously the chance of the DD368 not getting approved is still there.  Seems with the Army downsizing and those who have taken advantage of the 18x program are going to ruin it for everyone.  I'm sure there are a number of potentionally excellent candidates who won't even get a shot.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 26, 2013)

Kheenbish said:


> Nah Crypto was just nothing I really looked at.


 
I was referring to the open MOS's 

 I'd give my left nut to go to an AD Group.


----------



## Kheenbish (Feb 26, 2013)

The problem with going the DD368 route is when it gets approved you get a discharge date to leave what service you are in and bascially re-enlist into the Army. So putting you into the position of do you take the risk of getting discharged and gamble with the Army picking you up or stay where you are ?


----------



## goon175 (Feb 26, 2013)

That is not true. You get a date you have to enlist into active duty by for the 368 to remain valid. If you aren't in by that date, then the 368 is no longer any good, but you are still in your unit and still have to honor your contract.


----------



## Kheenbish (Feb 26, 2013)

Well how it has been working for me is with the DD368 is a conditional release so I get an actual discharge date from the AF and with that get an RE-code from the DD214 to re-enlist into the Army as Prior Service .


----------



## goon175 (Feb 26, 2013)

You are understanding it wrong... think about it... CONDITIONAL release...the condition being that you sign a contract with the Army. Not trying to be an ass, but I think someone is explaining it to you wrong.


----------



## Kheenbish (Feb 26, 2013)

Roger, I'll PM you.


----------



## thatoneguy72 (Mar 15, 2013)

In regards to Prior Service MOS eligibility, what if you are considered PS but never finished your MOS pipeline due to injury? Only eligible for retraining slots?


----------



## goon175 (Mar 15, 2013)

yup.


----------



## thatoneguy72 (Mar 19, 2013)

Welp, maybe that two years of Arabic in college will give me a slight head start in Pashto. But then again probably not.


----------



## justincredubil02 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thread bump!

Does anyone have any information similar to that above, but as it applies to those of us on the O-side of the house?  I'm looking into the possibility of essentially a Blue to Green type transfer, but only if I can get a slot for the Q course.  I understand they won't say "Sure, Capt!  Welcome to SF!"  All I'm looking for is information on whether or not it's possible to go Blue to Green with a guaranteed chance to at least try out for SF.

Otherwise, I'm not really interested in Blue to Green.


----------



## Locksteady (Jan 6, 2015)

UPDATE:  05 Jan 2015

Link: http://www.goarmy.com/careers-and-j...active-duty/prior-service-business-rules.htmlhttp://www.goarmy.com/careers-and-j...active-duty/prior-service-business-rules.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PRIOR SERVICE BUSINESS RULES*
*PRIOR SERVICE ACCESSION BUSINESS RULES FOR ENLISTMENTS INTO THE REGULAR ARMY.*

The Prior Service Business Rules acts as a guide for Soldiers who are interested in reenlisting in the regular Army. The rules generally outline when and how a Soldiercan reenlist, and which MOSs are available.

The current Prior Service Business Rules went into effect on 5 Jan, 2015. Please visit this page periodically for more updates.

*1) * Effective 05 January 2015, PS enlistments in all skill levels, to include
Service Members from Sister Services applying for the Blue to Green (B2G)
Program, are restricted by critical MOS according to their rules.  Reductions
in pay grade will NOT be favorably considered, no exceptions.

*2)* GNPS in pay grades E-1 thru E-4 who have not completed MOS training are
not restricted to the rules.  GNPS with 179 days or less of Active Federal
Service (AFS), to include zero days on Active Duty (AD) are considered GNPS.
For example:
  a.  Separated from a Reserve Component (RC) and did not ship to Initial
 Active Duty Training (IADT).
  b.  Separated from a RC and completed BCT but did not complete MOS
  training.
  c.  Separated from any component of the Armed Forces with 179 days or
  less of AFS and did NOT complete MOS training.
  d.  Disenrolled Reserve Officers' Training Corps (ROTC) who are NOT
  ordered to Active Duty.  (Refer to the current USAREC message for
  Cadets who have elected to be discharged and desire to enter AD.)

NOTE:  Does not apply to Disenrolled ROTC Cadets who have been ordered to AD.

*3) * All PS and GNPS reservations must be pulled by the ROC.  Temporary
reservations are not authorized.  Special care must be taken to ensure PS and
GNPS records are built with the correct days of prior military service (GNPS
with the correct days of service), MOS (if applicable), military history, etc.

*4)* This policy DOES NOT affect Soldiers who are removed from the Temporary
Disability Retirement List (TDRL).  All Soldiers removed from TDRL will have
a formal electronic grade determination completed IAW AR 601-210, Chapter 5-51f.

*5)* The rules will be updated periodically by HRC.
  a.  Applicants in grade E-5 and above must submit a formal electronic
  request for grade determination to CG, USAREC IAW with AR 601-210,
  Chapter 3-17.
  b.  If the applicant is MOS qualified in a MOS listed for his/her pay
  grade in paragraph 7a or 7c; approval will be granted in his/her
  grade in current PMOS, provided the applicant is otherwise qualified
  and meet NCOES requirements for enlistment grade.
  c.  GCs must ensure applicants who indicate family member(s) who may fall
  under the Exceptional Family Membership Program (EFMP) are identified
  to the ROC prior to a reservation being pulled.  Refer to the USAREC
  message on EFMP.
  d.  Applicants in pay grade E-4 and above who hold MOS 18B, 18C, 18D, 18E,
  18F, 42R, 42S, 46Q and 46R can request an exception to the rules.  Send
  exception request thru GCRc as a grade determination.  Exceptions are not
  always favorably considered.
  e.  Applicants who hold MOS 15S, 15T, or 15U in grades E-5 and below, who
  have completed the assessment and selected for assignment to the 160th
  Special Operations Aviation Regiment (SOAR) are authorized to enlist.
  Must submit a formal electronic request for grade determination to CG,
  USAREC for final approving authority.

*6)* If an applicant does not hold the grade and MOS that has an open vacancy
listed in paragraph 7a or 7c, and there are no retraining vacancies in current
grade listed in paragraph 7b, request for grade determination for the purpose
of enlistment will not be favorably considered.

*7)* Accession date for PS/GNPS who enlist for primary option 18 (First
Assignment Only) will be determined by the ROC.  Once the objectives/
requirements have been met by MOS and grade, that MOS and grade will be closed.
The following vacancies are available provided the applicant is otherwise
qualified and meet NCOES requirements for enlistment grade.
  a.  Vacancies by grade and MOS (changes based on the needs of the Army):
  (1)  Grades E-1 thru E-4 - 13M, 13R, 31E, 35L, 35P (language dependent),
  68B(68W10P1), 68N(68W10Y6) or Enhanced Prior Service Opportunities.
  (2)  Grade E-5 - 27D (ASI "C5" only (27D2C5)), 35L, 35P (language
  dependent), or 68V.
  (3)  Grade E-6 - 35P (language dependent).
  (4)  Grade E-7 - 35P (language dependent).
  (5)  Grade E-8 and above - no vacancies.
  b.  If no vacancy exists, the following MOS will be used for retraining
  (changes monthly based on the needs of the Army):
  (1)  Grades E-1 thru E-4 - 11X (airborne qualified Soldiers only),
  18X, 35P ACASP (language dependent IAW USAREC mission letter), or 35P
  (must have DLAB of 107 or above).
  (2)  Grades E-5 - 35P ACASP (language dependent IAW USAREC mission
  letter).
  (3)  Grades E-6 - 35P ACASP (language dependent IAW USAREC mission
  letter).
  (4)  Grades E-7 and above - no vacancies.
  c.  The following vacancies by grade and MOS are available if already
  Airborne qualified.
  (1)  Grades E-1 thru E-4 - 11B, 11C, 12B, 13B, 13D, 13R, 19D, 25M, 25V,
  35F, 35G, 35N, 35T, 42A, 68W, 88N, 89B, 91B, 92A, 92F, 92G, 92L,
  92W, 92Y, 94E or 94F.
  (2)  Grade E-5 - 13B, 13F, 25C, 25U, 35F, 35L, 35M, 35S, 74D, 88N, 92A,
  92W or 92Y.
  (3)  Grades E-6 - 35F or 35G
  d.  Applicants in the grade of E-3 and below with less than 36 months
 active duty are authorized to enlist Option 3 (Training of Choice)
  or Option 18 (First Assignment Only) (if MOS qualified) to serve
  in a targeted MOS as identified by the ROC. Soldier's who enlist
  Option 18 (no training) will count against a NPS Training seats.

*8)* PS Accession Branch, EEPD will decide grade determination for all
applicants who require one as follows:
  a.  Applicant must enlist in the Delayed Status (DS) within 14 days of
  final grade determination.  He/she must understand that the vacancies
  constantly change; if the grade determination expires prior to
  enlisting into the DS, it could be subject to disapproval.
  b.  If an applicant does not hold the grade and MOS that has an open
  vacancy listed in paragraph 7a or 7c and there are no retraining
  vacancies in current grade listed in paragraph 7b, he/she will not
  be granted accession.

*9)* If a renegotiation is approved the Soldier may enlist under current rules or
the rules in effect at time of entry in the DS.

*10)* Applicants who hold an Additional Skill Identifier (ASI) may request an ETP
without regards to the listed MOS vacancies in paragraph 7a.  Not all exceptions
are favorably considered.

*11)* Applicants who are proficient in a language, as evidenced by DLPT results
of 2/2 or higher, will also be considered ETPs and may be qualified for 35P
ACASP.  Language ability must not have been obtained by DLI attendance.
Languages that will be considered are Arabic (any dialect) and Pashtu.
Applicants that have approved ETPs must successfully complete 35P AIT.  BCT may
also be required IAW AR 601-210.

*12)* FRAGO 54 has been rescinded.


----------

